# Ofensteuerung



## StephanFL (17 November 2008)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm für Industrieöfen mit Gasbrennern. Es geht mir speziell um die Temperaturregelung der einzelnen Zonen und die Taktung der Brenner


----------



## jokey (17 November 2008)

Gibts kompakt und zertifiziert bei Stange Elektronik


----------



## StephanFL (17 November 2008)

Vielen Dank. Ich suche speziell ein S7-Programm.


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2008)

Wird wohl nicht ganz einfach. Bei den Öfen die ich bisher gemacht habe waren jedesmal ofenspezifische bzw. produktspezifische Anpassungen erforderlich speziell wenn es um mehrere Brenner in einem Ofen ging

peter(R)


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

in welcher leistungsklasse liegen denn die öfen? was sollen sie erwärmen? wir haben hardwareregler welche auf stellklappen gehen. die sollwerte kommen von einer übergeordneten Steuerung + verbauter Feuerungsautomat.
Thomas


----------



## wincc (18 November 2008)

hab neulich mal ein projekt mit 5 x 650Kw Maxon Brennern gemacht 

Ansteuerung über S7 für den Brennerschrank (Schütztechnik mit Feuerungsautomaten usw.) und Regelung über S7

was willst du genau wissen?


----------

